# Anyone tried Dae's UltraFire 3W 2XAA Flashlight?



## Mr_Light (Apr 25, 2006)

I haven't been able to find any posts on this. Looks pretty nice. Anyone tried one?

UltraFire 3W 2XAA Flashlight $19.49 shipped
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ultrafirereg-2xaa-flashlight-p-433.html


----------



## stjohnh (Apr 25, 2006)

I've wondered about it also. But it looks so LONG..... I think of 2xAA as being a pocket light-- this is 155mm.

Holland


----------



## Mr_Light (Apr 25, 2006)

For reference a AA MiniMag is 146mm. 155mm doesn't seem excessive.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 25, 2006)

I think it's very similar or the same as this light which was sold by Emilion.


----------



## Melchior (Apr 25, 2006)

I love to see: Runtime, Beamshots, switch type (reverse/standard/twist or lockout?).

3Watts on 2 AA's does not sound like it would last long, about 2 Hours I think... Also there is NO way its a real Luxeon. (perhaps a reject Lux at best...mabey)


But for $20 US shipped...:wow:

Someone get a review on this.


----------



## WNG (Apr 26, 2006)

hmmm, this looks like the body of the Aurora/River Rock 1.5W Nichia.
Not the same as the Emilion 3W 2AA.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 26, 2006)

A true 3 watt (defined: regulated three watt of electrical power to the LED) would last about 90 minutes on 2AA using.

If the LED is driven at 3 watts from 2AA cells, you will cetainly need a boost circuit, and lets assume the efficiency is 80%. 

3/0.8 = 3.75W
3.75W/2.4V =1.6A

I used 2.7Wh/cell as the capacity(taken from Silverfox's test). Since there are two cells, energy capacity is doubled. 

Assuming the regulator maintains efficiency and operates in constant power mode, 5.6Wh/3.6W = 1.5 hours. In real life, electrical contacts such as battery to terminal, switches, etc have resistance and when the working voltage of the circuit is very low, the small voltage is a substantial percent of the available voltage and contributes to loss of energy.

In real life, I think you'll get just a tad bit over an hour using 2.5Ah cells and if it lasts much longer, it's not a true 3W light.


----------



## Northern Lights (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine will be here in a day or two. I will let you know. 

The advantage to this light is the availability of AA, in many work places the AA is provided and it looks like you can hold this light between your teeth.


----------



## Melchior (Apr 26, 2006)

I was thinking 50 minutes running full power, and the rest of the time in 'moon' mode. 

True a full 3Watts is too much for AA's. 

Indeed it looks ALOT like the Nuwai Nichia-Jupiter 1.5W lights.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 27, 2006)

Interesting to see output compared to Fenix's


----------



## Northern Lights (Apr 27, 2006)

It arrived. Beautiful value, good light it is what Mr. Xu claims it to be, I think. This inspection is subjective but... 
It is at least as bright as a U.S. Luxeon III that is running in my Nuwai TM-800x3. That is powered by 4 C NiMH, at about 4.8 volts. These lux IIIs are rated 60-80 lumens. I will compare it again O' dark:30; better after night vision sets in.

(I contend luxeons without bin numbers from China could not have been built without Lumileds proprietary knowledge so they must be involved in some way, just see how a luxeon is constructed, the die and chamber are complex, the reverse R&D would be phenominal in cost, you wouldn't get it right very easy. I think they are production seconds [found a Goston with an air bubble in the epoxy of the dome, seen some poorly coated dies] or skimmed off production lines for generic cheap sales.)

This light stays bright until it hits a point about 3 hours. It has run on two Costco AA alk's for 3 hours to get to about 50% brightness, but then dims quickly.

It has some sort of regulated circut, not just a resistor, two wires feed to the star and I cannot get a reading like a resistor, as a matter of fact the current from the ohm meter lights the led when trying to figure out the two leads against the battery contact. Didn't tear it apart just to get a look at the circut, it is all metal inside including the clickie, plastic reflector. I like the silver finish.

AND I can hold it in my teeth but I prefer a neck lanyard!

Finished the comparison: *The LED is larger, very noticably larger than a genuine lux III, the die is larger too.* Probably why it is so bright yet power efficient. If the TM-800x3 is 80 lumens, then the Ultrafire is 60. Nevertheless the light is battery efficient using just AAs and gives off more than enough spill and throw to cover a room or immediate work area. Good to look under the hood, furniture or in the cabinet or a quick peek into the yard and excellent to find my way around the dark house after a midnight snack.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 27, 2006)

I've just ordered two of these, along with two more 49 Led torches.

The 49's are brilliant, literally. ( I will now have four). (49/12 switchable)

Excellent for exterior use, (similar brightness to L1P / L2P) , with good throw, and excellent interior room lights, for blackouts etc, even on 12 led setting.

Dae supplies quality items at good prices, I always get good service and very quick delivery from him, to UK.

Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Melchior (Apr 28, 2006)

Dae PM'ed me back with some interesting info:

The LED used is a ZLED made by Seoul Semiconductor

www.zled.com

and the name has changed slightly: UltraFire® 3W 2XAA Flashlight - *SEOUL ZLED*

BUT the zled website does not work quite right with my browser...
(darn Flash pages, they look nice but ALWAYS have design flaws and BUGS!)

These Luxeon-like LEDs seem interesting, and considering it lasts 3 hours to 50% with good output. a Poor(or cheap:naughty mans Fenix L2P! (at half the cost)

Can someone take a look, and post the technical info in this thread? thanks!


----------



## Northern Lights (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like it is Vf 3.5-4.0 @ 800 mAh and 54 min. to 80 max. Lumens.
I thought it looked pretty good, about 60 lumens with the Alks I used.

The spec sheet is 25 pages, binning sheet 39 pages. The specs are PDF you should be able to get to those.
http://www.seoulsemicon.co.kr/_homepage/home_kor/product/spec/X32281_2.pdf

http://www.essc.co.kr/_HOMEPAGE/home_kor/product/spec/BL25.pdf

Thanks for looking into that, I saw the reference to the Korean LED today. Looks like a very good LED. I love the light.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks very much like this torch.

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/aurora_alj-012aa.htm

Different switch, lower power, older version ?


----------



## Northern Lights (Apr 29, 2006)

It doesn't have a magnifying lens for a window like the Aurora and off course it is rated 3.2 watts. Something I have noticed with flashlights, and other small consumer goods, produced in China is that it appears different assembly factories use major components producted by some other larger firm. It would not surprise me that the body of both lights is manufactured by one firm and it would not surprise me that the different versions of this came from two different assembly firms, the assembly firms claim to be the manufacturer, a matter of cultural perspective. Just an observation based on many hours of researching the Chinese manufacturers websites and manufacturers coalition websites.


----------



## HaPPI (May 2, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> I've just ordered two of these, along with two more 49 Led torches.
> 
> The 49's are brilliant, literally. ( I will now have four). (49/12 switchable)
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree on the 49, abvidledUK. Almost as bright as a 3W for half the dough. It's nice to have two levels when you need runtime, especially with 3 AA. Setbacks are purplish hue, throw and the wider head, but hey, its a useful light for the cash. Will you post beamshots of the Ultrafire and 49 at 1 meter and 10 meters, just for laughs?:laughing: 

HaPPI


----------



## abvidledUK (May 2, 2006)

HaPPI said:


> I have to agree on the 49, abvidledUK. Almost as bright as a 3W for half the dough. Will you post beamshots of the Ultrafire and 49 at 1 meter and 10 meters, just for laughs?:laughing:
> 
> HaPPI




NO...


Seriously though, I will do my usual RT graphs.


----------



## abvidledUK (May 9, 2006)

Ultrafire WF601A has arrived.

RT and graphs to follow.

Now viewing at

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120135


Basically, not as solid as Fenix L2P, I can see thread crossing / wearing badly in future. Not as durable long term.

However, it is brighter than L2P, giving RT only 30 mins less, for nimh and Duracell Plus's.

Fairly constant output for 3.5 hours nimh, 2.5 hours Duracells, then dips sharply.

Approx 1 stop brighter than L2P. Similar output to Dorcy 3AAA true 1w Luxeon.

For half the price, I'd say a good buy.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jun 3, 2006)

Anybody else tried out this light? Where are the runtime graphs?


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 3, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Anybody else tried out this light? Where are the runtime graphs?




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120135


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you. I just noticed somebody on Ebay is trying to sell these for $50 apiece.


----------

